# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  δημιουργία ιστοσελίδας FREE

## sakis13

Καλημερα σε ολους θα ειθελα να δημιουργισω μια ιστοσελιδα FREE, μπορει καποιος να με βοηθισει?

----------


## ts0gl1s

http://www.weebly.com/

----------


## Panoss

www.freehostia.com , 
 1.Εκεί που λέει "Free hosting (No ads, No hidden fees) - Sign up now", πάτα " Sign up now"
 2.Βγαίνει η οθόνη καταχώρησης "Freehostia Signup".
 3.*"Pre-installed Script:",  Επέλεξε από τη λίστα "Joomla 1.5"*
 4."*Add a Domain Name to Host:*", τσέκαρε την επιλογή "Use a subdomain" και στο κουτάκι από κάτω γράψε `Sakis13` οπότε το domain σου θα ναι "Sakis13.freehostia.com"
 5.Συμπλήρωσε και τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία σου, το Verification code και πάτα "continue".
6.Αν έχεις κάποιο λάθος σου το λέει, αλλιώς προχωράς στην επόμενη οθόνη.
7.Πάτα "View your order details".
Στο "Order details", λέει ''Order Status: Not verified yet"
Θα σου σταλεί email με username και password.
8.Όταν τα πάρεις, πάτα "Login to control panel".

Με το Joomla, φτιάχνεις τη σελίδα σου, αλλάζεις τα κείμενα, βάζεις γενικώς ότι θες. Είναι πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης περιοχομένου, δηλαδή με αυτό φτιάχνεις το περιεχόμενο των σελίδων του site σου.

----------


## Leonardo

https://www.blogger.com/start ,  για δημιουργια blog..

----------


## tzitzikas

www.webs.com για απλες σελιδες.

και

www.000webhost.com

για σελιδες οπου μπορεις να φορτωσεις και φορουμ σε php

και τα 2 δεν εχουν καθολου banner.

----------


## evanipa

> Καλημερα σε ολους θα ειθελα να δημιουργισω μια ιστοσελιδα FREE, μπορει καποιος να με βοηθισει?



δωρεαν Κατασκευη  ιστοσελιδας υπαρχει και στο http://free-site.gr/

----------


## spiroscfu

Δεν πολυκαταλαβαίνω αυτό 




> 1] Μας στέλνετε το κείμενο του προφίλ της εταιρίας σας
>    2] Μας στέλνετε το λογότυπο της εταιρείας σας 
>    3] Μας στέλνετε 5 φωτογραφίες που θέλετε για την ιστοσελίδα σας !
>    4] Μας λέτε το όνομα της ιστοσελίδας που θέλετε! πχ: www.onomasas.gr
> Η δωρεαν ιστοσελιδα παρέχεται με υποχρεωτικά 2 χρονιά φιλοξενία σε μας!* 190 ευρώ/έτος +  ΦΠΑ*



Υπάρχει κάποιο χωρίς διαφημίσεις και καλό "σχετικά" (free θα είναι).

----------


## chris 201

> Δεν πολυκαταλαβαίνω αυτό 
> 
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιο χωρίς διαφημίσεις και καλό "σχετικά" (free θα είναι).



 

http://www.webnode.gr/

----------


## spiroscfu

Πετάει banner?

----------


## picdev

μην κοιτάτε τα δωρεάν , όλο και κάποιο περιορισμό έχουν,
το 000 πχ έχει όριο στη μεταφορά των αρχείων......

----------


## spiroscfu

Έχεις κάτι υπόψιν σου?

----------


## katmadas

εχει περιπου 1 μηνα που κανω ενα στο wix.ειναι σε φλας και εχει παρα πολες δυνατοτητες!

αν θες τσεκαρε εδω μεχρι που εφτασα.

----------


## spiroscfu

Ωραιότατο (είναι free?).

----------


## katmadas

αν δεν θελεις να συνδεσεις το δικο σου δομαιν χωρις να εχει απο μπροστα το wix.com πρεπει να πληρωσεις.με το φπα ειναι κοντα στα 55 ευρω το χρονο.
Αλλιως μονο το μαιλ σου και εισαι στον διαδικτυο!
Παντως οι δυνατοτητες που εχεις για την κατασκευη ειναι παρα πολυ μεγαλες.

----------


## spiroscfu

Ευχαριστώ Φάνη!

----------


## picdev

Σπύρο να ξέρεις ότι όσες σελίδες ειναι με flash , το google δεν μπορεί να τις διαβάσει,
δεν ξέρω αν θες να φτιάξεις μία σελίδα να υπάρχει ή να κάνεις SEO.
Δεν έχω να σου προτείνω κάτι , εκτός απο το joomla και το Artisteer.

Με το Artisteer φτιάχνεις template για τα site σου σε joompla blogger κτλ πολύ έυκολα,
το καλύτερο για μένα ειναι να παίξεις με το blogger και το artisteer μπορείς να κάνεις εύκολα πολλά πράγματα,χωρίς γραμμή κώδικα
http://www.artisteer.com/?p=free_website_templates
μετά αγοράζεις ένα domain για να μην έχεις το blogspot και είσαι έτοιμος με άπειρο bandwith.
Ενα site που είχα δοκιμάσει με joomla και ένα φτηνό host αργούσε αρκετά οπότε δεν στο προτείνω

κοίτα ένα δείγμα πχ αυτό στο δίνει έτοιμο πχ και αν θες το τροποποιείς 

http://templatefiles.artisteer.com/134/HTML/index.html

εδώ έχει αρκετά
http://www.artisteer.com/?p=free_website_templates

----------


## katmadas

> Σπύρο να ξέρεις ότι όσες σελίδες ειναι με flash , το google δεν μπορεί να τις διαβάσει,



Αυτο παλι πρωτη φορα το ακουω...Εισαι σιγουρος?
Για googlaρισε λιγο τις λεξεις "ψηφιακη τηλεοραση" Να δουμε θα την βγαλει την digea που ειναι εξολοκληρου σε φλας και δεν εχει πληρωσει για να εμφανιζεται απο τους πρωτους σε κιτρινο πλαισιο?
Τα seo εξαρτουνται απο πολους παραγοντες αλλα πρωτη φορα ακουσα οτι δεν μπορουν να διαβαστουν τα φλας σιτες.

----------


## picdev

προφανώς υπάρχουν τεχνικές αλλά άλλο να πάρεις κάτι έτοιμο και άλλο να φτιάξεις κάτι με κώδικα και γνώσεις.

http://www.submitawebsite.com/blog/2...-websites.html

----------


## katmadas

Σωστος ο φιλος.Απλα αλο αυτο και αλο αυτο που εγραψες πριν.
Μεσα απο το wix παντως υπαρχουν ολες οι ρυθμισεις για τα SEO οποτε δεν εχεις προβλημμα για τα ψαχτηρια.
Επισης θελει παρα πολυ χρονο για να κανεις απο το μηδεν κατι αξιοπροσεκτο αν δεν γνωριζεις απο κωδικες.
Οποιος εχει ας ασχοληθει!

----------


## spiroscfu

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι παιδιά,
picdev δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τη παίζει με τα seo και flash στον google αλλά δεν με πολυενδιαφέρει (θέλω απλά πράγματα ).

----------


## picdev

To SEO έχει να κάνει για τη θέση που έχει η σελίδα στου στις αναζητήσεις της google.
αν είναι html-php τις διαβάζει πιο εύκολα

----------


## spiroscfu

Το ξέρω ρε, για αυτό είπα δεν με πολυενδιαφέρει.


Μια σελίδα σαν προσπέκτους υπηρεσιών και προϊόντων θέλω να κάνω, που θα την δίνω στους μελλοντικούς πελάτες μου σαν κάρτα ας πούμε (δεν την θέλω για διαφήμιση στο google).

----------


## spiroscfu

Το wix τελικά στην free έκδοσή του είναι σχετικά αργό έχει μεγάλο domain name και για να βάλεις Ελληνικά πρέπει να παιδευτείς πολύ.

Ξέρει κανείς κάποιο άλλο φτηνό ή free.
Και μια τελευταία ερώτηση, αν κάνω register ένα free domain από το http://www.no-ip.com/services/managed_dns/free_dynamic_dns.html, θα μπορώ να κάνω redirect το site μου στο domain του no-ip.com

----------


## picdev

σπύρο αν ψάχνεις οπωδίποτε free, δοκίμασε το artisteer και το blogspot , 
το template στο φορτώνει το πρόγραμμα στο blog αυτόματα , αρκεί να βάλεις το account σου.
μετά αρκεί να παίξεις λίγο με το blogspot για να φτιάξεις τα menu όπως πρέπει.
Δεν έχεις θέματα είναι αργό,bandwith κτλ
στο λέω γιατί είχα παιδευτεί μία φορά, και τελικά αυτό που πλήρωσα πολύ φτηνα 20$ το χρόνο νομίζω , πάλι αργό ήταν

http://www.artisteer.com/?p=help_blogger
http://www.artisteer.com/?p=blogger_templates

----------


## spiroscfu

Με τα 20$ σου δίνει και domain για ένα χρόνο?

----------


## picdev

ναι είχε και domain δωρο .com, η τιμή ήταν απο κάποιο κουπόνι που μου είχε δώσει ενας συμφοιτητής ,
και του είχα βάλει joomla, αλλα ήταν λίγο ζόρικα τα πράγματα γιατί πρέπει να ξέρεις 5 πράγματα, 
εγώ που δεν ξέρω απο php κτλ είχα ζοριστεί

----------


## cycler

Ακόμα μια ψήφος για το weebly.com. Το βρήκα super-εύκολο και με πολλές δυνατότητες.
Εγώ ακούω wix και flash και βγάζω σπυράκια. Φτού! κακά..

----------


## spiroscfu

Θοδωρή τη domain σου δίνει banner και add-ons σου βάζει?

----------


## cycler

Δες το site που έκανα για το CEELD. Το τσάμπα domain είναι κλασικά name.weebly.com. Εσύ πρέπει να νοικιάσεις το domain name που σε βολεύει. Υπάρχουν και οικονομικές λύσεις γι' αυτό μα δεν ξέρω καμιά τσάμπα.
Μπες και δες, δε θυμάμαι όλες τις δυνατότητες. Banner όχι, μόνο το logo τους φαίνεται αρκετά διακριτικά...

----------


## spiroscfu

Ωραίος Θόδωρε, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## spiroscfu

Η δοκιμή με το weebly πήγε μια χαρά, σας ευχαριστώ όλους!

----------


## katmadas

Ακομη ενα αστερακι και απο μενα για το weebly!!!!!!

----------


## evanipa

*Δωρεάν ιστοσελίδα*                         Δεν έχετε την δυνατότητα να πληρώσετε για *δημιουργήα* *ιστοσελίδων*; Τώρα υπάρχει λύση!  Εμείς σας προσφέρουμε δωρεάν δημιουργία ιστοσελίδας ( *free* ) 

*Πως;*   1] Μας στέλνετε το κείμενο του προφίλ της εταιρίας σας
   2] Μας στέλνετε το λογότυπο της εταιρείας σας 
   3] Μας στέλνετε 5 φωτογραφίες που θέλετε για την ιστοσελίδα σας !
   4] Μας λέτε το όνομα της ιστοσελίδας που θέλετε! πχ: www.onomasas.gr

Πηγη http://free-site.gr/

----------


## moutoulos

> 1] Μας στέλνετε το κείμενο του προφίλ της εταιρίας σας
>    2] Μας στέλνετε το λογότυπο της εταιρείας σας 
>    3] Μας στέλνετε 5 φωτογραφίες που θέλετε για την ιστοσελίδα σας !
>    4] Μας λέτε το όνομα της ιστοσελίδας που θέλετε! πχ: www.onomasas.gr



Νίκο έχει και αυτό, ακριβώς απο κάτω:





> *Η δωρεαν ιστοσελιδα παρέχεται με υποχρεωτικά 2 χρονιά φιλοξενία σε μας! 190 ευρώ/έτος +  ΦΠΑ*



... που σημαίνει περίπου *480ε*. Τώρα φταίω εγώ που δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτό το δωρεάν ????
Δηλαδή αν η δωρεάν είναι 480ε, η επι πληρωμή πόσο είναι ???. Χάσαμε τις έννοιες των λέξεων ...

----------


## sigmacom

Κλασσική μαρκετινίστικη διατύπωση, αλλά politically correct: 

Η *δημιουργία* της ιστοσελίδας δεν χρεώνεται, 
Η *φιλοξενία* της όμως, ναί. 

Target group: αυτός που δεν ξέρει να φτιάξει μια απλή σελίδα, ούτε έχει κανένα φίλο να το κάνει αυτός, και σε εταιρεία που πήγε του ζήτησαν 1.000 EUR. 
Με 480 ευρώ εδώ, έχει και κατασκευή σελίδας, και hosting. Χλίδα.

----------


## picdev

190e το χρόνο για hosting :W00t:  μιας απλής σελίδας, τι λες τώρα!!!!
να σε καλά νίκο που μας το πες...

----------


## spiroscfu

Εγώ βολεύτηκα με το weebly, το όνομα είναι λίγο μεγαλούτσικο http://digilabcfu.weebly.com κατά τα άλλα μια χαρά.

----------


## katmadas

Σπυρο βρηκα μια ακρη στο go daddy<--
Με 10 ευρω θα εχεις το ονομα που θες σε αυτο το σαιτ της weebly για 2 χρονια!
Το εκανα πριν λιγες μερες!
Μιλαμε αυτο και αν ειναι χλιδα!
Δηλαδη: www.digilabcfu.com

----------


## spiroscfu

Φάνη σε ευχαριστώ αλλά είδη έχω τυπώση κάρτες και πινακίδα, οπότε  :Sad:  (πάει)!

----------


## simpleweb

Καλησπέρα,

ρίξε μια ματιά σε αυτό το άρθρο http://webdesignsm.com/δωρεάν-κατασκευή-ιστοσελίδων

----------

aktis (25-04-13)

----------


## JOHNY+

Για free hosting καλό είναι και το bplaced.com . Εχεις 2 gb χώρο . Και βάσεις δεδομένων mysql και postgresql .

----------


## Ninetie

Ας πω κι εγώ δυο λόγια ως άνθρωπος «του τομέα» (κατασκευή ιστοσελίδων).

Αν μιλάμε για εταιρεία, επαγγελματία, ή γενικά άνθρωπο ο οποίος βγάζει λεφτά από αυτό που κάνει, μια *σωστή* ιστοσελίδα είναι απαραίτητη. Είναι ένα ακόμα εργαλείο δουλειάς, το οποίο μπορεί να αποφέρει πελάτες. Κανένας από εσάς δε θα προτιμούσε για το εργαστήριό του έναν σταθμό κόλλησης από 5ο χέρι, που δε δουλεύει σωστά, δε θερμαίνει σταθερά, δεν, δεν, δεν. Είναι ένα εργαλείο της δουλειάς στο οποίο αν γίνουν εκπτώσεις, θα "πληρωθούν" στο πολλαπλάσιο αργότερα. Στην περίπτωση που δεν υπάρχουν τα χρήματα για μια καλή ιστοσελίδα, η άποψή μου είναι ότι καλύτερα να μην έχουμε καν, παρά να δημιουργήσουμε μία δωρεάν ή με ελάχιστο κόστος, που το μόνο που θα καταφέρει, θα είναι _να κάνει ζημιά_ στην εικόνα της επιχείρησής μας.

Αυτό που μόλις έγραψα ήταν φράση που είχα πει και σε (πιθανό) πελάτη μου πριν λίγο καιρό: «με 100€ δε φτιάχνεις ιστοσελίδα... καλύτερα μη τη κάνεις καν, δε θα σου βγει σε καλό».

 :Smile: 

Φυσικά, εάν μιλάμε για *προσωπική* ιστοσελίδα, αυτά δεν ισχύουν. Κάντε μία σε free host, από το Weebly ή άλλη υπηρεσία (υπάρχουν και ποιτικότερες δωρεάν επιλογές, η αλήθεια να λέγεται). Κανένα πρόβλημα. Όχι όμως για επιχείρηση, επαγγελματία, ή τέλος πάντων για σοβαρό λόγο.

Και δύο hints από εμένα:

1) Για μικρά projects, προτιμήστε ανεξάρτητους developers. Εμένα με παίρνει να χρεώσω 100€ για μια custom-coded σελίδα (αν έχω πολλά κέφια). Από την άλλη, μια μεγάλη εταιρεία, που έχει να πληρώσει ένα σκασμό υπαλλήλους, και στον ίδιο χρόνο να ασχοληθεί με πιο κερδοφόρα πράγματα, όχι, δε την παίρνει. Άρα είτε δε θα αναλάβει (ή θα χρεώσει αρκετά για μια απλή δουλειά) ή θα κάνει γρήγορη (= πρόχειρη) δουλειά να ξεμπερδεύει! Για μεγάλα projects (>1000€) από την άλλη, σαφώς μία ομάδα λειτουργεί πιο αποτελεσματικά από έναν developer μόνο του.

2) Στην εποχή μας πάει πολύ η ανταλλακτική εργασία. Έτσι όπως καταντήσαμε το ρευστό είναι πολυτέλεια. Δε θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα να σχεδιάσω μία ιστοσελίδα με αντάλλαγμα... έναν σταθμό κόλλησης (που δεν έχω).  :Tongue:  Γνωστός μου έφτιαξε δωρεάν ιστοσελίδα (και πολύ καλή) για φανοποιό. Ο οποίος άνθρωπος, του έκανε (δωρεάν) απίστευτη δουλειά στο αριστερό φτερό του αυτοκινήτου του που το είχε κάνει χάλια.

Α, και μιας κι έπιασα το θέμα... για οποιαδήποτε πιο εξειδικευμένη απορία έχετε για ιστοσελίδες, στείλτε ΠΜ ελεύθερα. Σε άλλο forum μέχρι και αξιολόγηση προσφορών έκανα, δηλαδή αν είναι φτηνά ή ακριβά τα όσα τους πρότεινε κάποια εταιρεία. Για να μοιράζουμε γνώση (οποιουδήποτε τύπου) και να βοηθάμε είναι το forum.  :Smile:

----------


## manos_f

Υπάρχουν αρκετές πλατφόρμες με ελεύθερο λογισμικό.

----------


## fotis_pan

Συμφωνώ ότι τα δωρεάν έχουν κάποιο περιορισμό και δεν είναι τελικά η καλύτερη λύση.

----------


## jimnet

πλέον με 18 περίπου αν θυμάμαι αγοράζεις ενα domain για 2 χρόνια που σίγουρα θα σου δώσουν και απλό χοστηνγκ χωρίς μσκλ 100-200mb για 2 χρόνια μαζί με την αγορά του domain , για απλές στατικές προσωπικές σελίδες μπλοκ και κλπ είσαι άρχοντας, αρκετές εταιρίες σου δίνουν και την δυνατότητα αγοράς άμεσα μέσω paysafecard αλλά εκεί βγαίνει κάνα 30ρι , όσο για χοστηνγκ αν δεν σου κάνει βρίσκεις και με 12-15 το χρόνο , και όλα αυτά απο ελληνικές εταιρίες , εντάξει δεν συγκρίνουμε με του εξωτερικού αλλά πιστεύω φτάσαν οι τιμές μετά απο χρόνια σε κάποια λογικά επίπεδα , το επόμενο βήμα θα ήταν να αρχίσουν να χρησιμοποιούν και ... ελληνικούς σερβερ και οχι απ την γερμανία που είναι συνήθως αν και πιστεύω οτι αν γίνει αυτό πάλι θα αρχίσουν να παίρνουν οι τιμές για το χοστηνγκ την ανηφόρα ....

----------

moutoulos (22-10-13)

----------


## moutoulos

Οι τιμές είναι απόλυτα λογικές σήμερα (αστείες θα έλεγα), και θεωρώ παράνοια να 
προσπαθείς να βρείς Free, ειδικά όταν πρόκειται για επιχείρηση, ή επαγγελματία.

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Εγώ να ρωτήσω κάτι? Υπάρχει κάποιο ελεύθερο λογισμικό για κατασκευή ιστοσελίδων, έστω απλών ιστοσελίδων?

----------


## jimnet

όπως τα λες Γρηγόρη , στον χοστερ που είμαι είναι 13ε το χρόνο με τα πάντα άπαντα και ο πρώτος χρόνος ήταν δωρεάν, σε ελληνική εταιρία , εδω ερασιτέχνης είναι ο άλλος και φρεε δεν φτιάχνει πόσο μάλιστα εταιρία , ξοδεύουμε για άλλα κ άλλα χαζά και σε τέτοιες εποχές , το να χάσεις 10 καφέδες το χρόνο ... εεε ...ο μόνος λόγος νομίζω για να κάνει κάποιος ενα φρεε είναι για να κάνει τα πειράματα του να μάθει κλπ ...





> Εγώ να ρωτήσω κάτι? Υπάρχει κάποιο ελεύθερο λογισμικό για κατασκευή ιστοσελίδων, έστω απλών ιστοσελίδων?



Πέτρο τ εννοείς όταν λες ελεύθερο λογισμικό εννοείς φρεε  ? εφόσον έχεις κάποιο ντομαιν καταχωρημένο σε κάποια εταιρία στο χοστηνγκ που σου δίνουν μέσα στο πάνελ είτε είναι plesk eite cpanel μέσα έχει και τα απαραίτητα εργαλεία για να κατασκευάσεις μια στατική απλή και όμορφη σελίδα , διαφορετικά το γνωστό κατάστημα διαθέτει τα πάντα  :Biggrin:

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Πέτρο τ εννοείς όταν λες ελεύθερο λογισμικό εννοείς φρεε  ? εφόσον έχεις κάποιο ντομαιν καταχωρημένο σε κάποια εταιρία στο χοστηνγκ που σου δίνουν μέσα στο πάνελ είτε είναι plesk eite cpanel μέσα έχει και τα απαραίτητα εργαλεία για να κατασκευάσεις μια στατική απλή και όμορφη σελίδα , διαφορετικά το γνωστό κατάστημα διαθέτει τα πάντα



Βρε πατριώτη, για ρίξε ένα ΠΜ για το γνωστό κατάστημα που μάλλον είναι άγνωστο σε μένα :Lol:

----------

